# ATTENTION DALLAS: car cruise to austin SATURDAY May 7th for ACX meet



## autoconxepts (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm planning a cruise on may 7th from dallas area to Austin Texas. Anyone that wants to come can stay at my apartment for the night and hit up the ACX meet the following morning (sunday, may 8th).

We'll start from Asian Time Square in Grand Prairie at 3:00 pm and cruise down to Austin. We'll make 1 stop half way around Waco Texas and do a Photoshoot. That night we can hit up 6th street for clubs and bars! Bring a sleeping bag, if you're planning to stay at my apt

Start location:
2615 W Pioneer Pkwy
Grand Prairie, TX 75051

in the empty parking lot at 3:00 pm

End Location:
1301 Crossing Pl.
Austin TX, 78741

Reply to post so i can start a list, thanks!

information about the ACX meet:
ACX "Cars for Japan" fundraiser, Sunday May 8th!!(ACX biggest car meet, yet!) - BMW M3 Forum.com (E30 M3 | E36 M3 | E46 M3 | E92 M3)
or
http://www.facebook.com/pages/ACX-Au...6593?sk=events


----------



## autoconxepts (Mar 15, 2011)

10 people rsvped anyone last minute takers?


----------

